# Its time to kick off 2020.  Wood grow.



## longtimegrower (May 25, 2020)

Hey everyone. I havent grown in many years but i missed it so much i thought i would get one going.


----------



## Kyfarmerb (May 28, 2020)

Getting my clones ready to go out.i preveg them for atleast 4-6 weeks before putting them out in there plots.im thinking maybe like 6-8 of them.one in each spot.hopefully  I get by with half of them.well good luck to ya.ill post my gorrilla crop once established in next couple of weeks.happy growing y'all!!


----------



## Rosebud (May 28, 2020)

Mojo for the grow!


----------



## AladinSane (May 28, 2020)

Your thumb is still green.


----------



## longtimegrower (Jun 1, 2020)

Same plants six days later. How much they grew. And some more i put out. Its really some  rich soil.


----------



## Kyfarmerb (Jun 1, 2020)

Absolutely gorgeous bro.good job.now protect them the best you can.i love growing outside.there is nothing like walking into your patch and seeing beautiful big budded girls shineing,stinking and reminding you how amazing of a plant she is.awesome.happy growing to ya bro.


----------



## longtimegrower (Jun 1, 2020)

I was worried the deer might have eaten some. They didnt. Im not wanting to count my chickens. But i couldnt even buy soil that good. Some areas the ground was so poor clay. I really got lucky and its plenty early. This might be one towatch. I havent put out anything. I may not have too. Thanks


----------



## Kyfarmerb (Jun 1, 2020)

Yes I'd say it will be one to watch.they are perfectly healthy now we just feed em once a week and let them do their thing.i will be sowing some,well transplanting here soon.i will post and share .later bro,and happy growing.


----------



## stinkyattic (Jun 1, 2020)

Old stoner lore around here is, anywhere stinging nettles grow, so does pot. I have no idea where you are but I see some familiar leaves amongst the surrounding weeds lol 

Your plants look so happy to be there. This is indeed one to watch.


----------



## longtimegrower (Jun 1, 2020)

My state just went legal. To smoke jan 1 does that help


----------



## stinkyattic (Jun 1, 2020)

Sorta? I think the biggest hurdle for most of us boring run of the mill growers is the decriminalization of home-use level possession and cultivation. Legal to smoke is lovely but what happens when they find a plant or a zip? Hundred dollar ticket,  or handcuffs? I'm legal in my state. But frankly I felt just as safe under decrim. It is a load off ones mind...


----------



## longtimegrower (Jun 1, 2020)

Under five plants is 200 fine. I think you can have 23 grams. Medical users can have a lot more. And you can walk in and buy it


----------



## stinkyattic (Jun 1, 2020)

Heading in the right direction at least!


----------



## longtimegrower (Jun 1, 2020)

Oh yeah . its still about making tax money not helping anyone. You cant grow in your yard just in a loched space.  But its better than it use to be. Ive got one more bunch going out around first of summer.


----------



## stinkyattic (Jun 1, 2020)

The tax man always wants the good stuff.


----------



## KentuckyGold (Jun 1, 2020)

Nice looking plants man! I got a little bit of a late start to my outdoor grow. Weather here in KY has been cool for this time of year. Got them in solo cups and hope to have them in the ground in couple weeks


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Jun 2, 2020)

those plants are lovin' it fo sho. i love the growth spurts, especially in dirt that looks so good i want to eat. roll some vanilla bean ice scream in it and BAM!!! dessert

on a serious note, looks like you might be not too far from some wetlands. looks like some wild strawberries in there too

also, those don't really look like nettles to me. they look like a mint relative due to the flower color and structure. here in MI we have around a half dozen of imposters, luckily, and the real deal. 

not to pick on ya stinky.


----------



## longtimegrower (Jun 3, 2020)

docfishwrinkle said:


> those plants are lovin' it fo sho. i love the growth spurts, especially in dirt that looks so good i want to eat. roll some vanilla bean ice scream in it and BAM!!! dessert
> 
> on a serious note, looks like you might be not too far from some wetlands. looks like some wild strawberries in there too
> 
> ...


Rite doc fish your across the pond from me. Im west of you.  Im not sure the weed but is the very top edge of the flood area.  Everything gets deposited there. The low ground is cat tails and what ever that tall grass in wet places that grow over your head and have tips like johnson grass.  I didnt even have to break it up much shovel went a foot deep just pushing it.  If nothing happens its going to get big. Happy growing. Some of the best grouns some places are poor poor.


----------



## longtimegrower (Jun 11, 2020)




----------



## longtimegrower (Jun 11, 2020)

longtimegrower said:


> View attachment 262122
> View attachment 262121
> View attachment 262123
> View attachment 262124
> ...


----------



## Buzzy (Jun 11, 2020)

longtimegrower said:


> I was worried the deer might have eaten some. They didnt. Im not wanting to count my chickens. But i couldnt even buy soil that good. Some areas the ground was so poor clay. I really got lucky and its plenty early. This might be one towatch. I havent put out anything. I may not have too. Thanks


Those outdoor plants had a nice start, well done!   When we grew outdoor we put human hair (from haircuts) into empty ONION netting bags and nailed them to trees near the grow.  This kept deer away from the plants,  those deer do eat bud.


----------



## longtimegrower (Jun 12, 2020)

Buzzy said:


> Those outdoor plants had a nice start, well done!   When we grew outdoor we put human hair (from haircuts) into empty ONION netting bags and nailed them to trees near the grow.  This kept deer away from the plants,  those deer do eat bud.


Ive heard of that. So far ive lost three. I always allow a few extra just in case there eaten.  This looked more like a skunk. They were dug leaving a hole. Not eaten.  Ive seen a doe heard deer and i keep seeing beds all over the hill.  Yesterday ijumped a baby maybe two weeks old. Withspots. It laid there i never saw him till i was about to step on him and then he ran. Deer are over populated. .  everythings green that helps. After they get a little bigger. They will be ok. Thanks.


----------



## longtimegrower (Jun 12, 2020)

longtimegrower said:


> View attachment 262122
> View attachment 262121
> View attachment 262123
> View attachment 262124
> ...


Some i just put out. Some have been out a while. A good rain will help a lot.


----------



## Buzzy (Jun 12, 2020)

Longtime,
To keep rabbits away I used empty plastic milk jugs.  Just put a few surrounding the plants, if the rabbits foot hit the bottles it would just run away.  The short critters are a PITA I know.


----------



## longtimegrower (Jun 12, 2020)

Ive had troube withrats before. Like wood rats not town rats. There smaller. They cut the stems and leave it. Maybe the mods will seethis. I made a video about a minute. Its to big so i divided it up. In 4 parts still to big. How can i post it.


----------



## longtimegrower (Jun 12, 2020)

longtimegrower said:


> Ive had troube withrats before. Like wood rats not town rats. There smaller. They cut the stems and leave it. Maybe the mods will seethis. I made a video about a minute. Its to big so i divided it up. In 4 parts still to big. How can i post it.


I cant rename it either. I never understand why one file will play but another wont with a different name.


----------



## KentuckyGold (Jun 12, 2020)

My good buddy on here Thegloman, gave me a good recipe for a deterrent to keep all types of animals away. It’s a little gross but works ha ha.  Pee in a milk jug and get it close to full. Bust a couple eggs and drop in it. Leave it outside in the sun for a few days. There’s not a creature on this earth that will want to full with that foul smelling stuff ha ha. I soak little pieces of cloth and put around my patch. Every week or so Orr after a big rain I’ll soak the cloth again.


----------



## Buzzy (Jun 13, 2020)

There's a free site that will host your pics and stitch together video FOR ya, I use it.  IMGUR.


----------



## longtimegrower (Jun 13, 2020)




----------



## longtimegrower (Jun 13, 2020)

longtimegrower said:


> View attachment 262152
> View attachment 262153
> View attachment 262154
> View attachment 262155
> ...


Got rid of three males. Every thing else is good. I fed them too. I had a feeling this ground might be poor. Ill give it a few days and see what happens.


----------



## longtimegrower (Jun 13, 2020)

Posted new pictures.  First time ive bern back in a month. I took 11 plants and went searching for a spot. I had to find a place to put then. Maybe not rhe best place but best i could find. Planted may16 first time ive been back since was today.


----------



## longtimegrower (Jun 13, 2020)

Kyfarmerb said:


> Getting my clones ready to go out.i preveg them for atleast 4-6 weeks before putting them out in there plots.im thinking maybe like 6-8 of them.one in each spot.hopefully  I get by with half of them.well good luck to ya.ill post my gorrilla crop once established in next couple of weeks.happy growing y'all!!


Good luck. Ky farmer.


----------



## longtimegrower (Jun 21, 2020)

longtimegrower said:


> View attachment 262122
> View attachment 262121
> View attachment 262123
> View attachment 262124
> ...


 a few plants. I got a rain last night. They will really be growing . im just greatful. What ever it makes is a plus.


----------



## longtimegrower (Jun 28, 2020)

Its almost july.


----------



## longtimegrower (Jul 12, 2020)

New pics july 12 stretch about to start. There growing fast


----------



## longtimegrower (Jul 14, 2020)

Ill get some pictures next time. I planted five seeds last time 28 of june. All five came up. People arealways asking is it to late to plant. I want toshow how big they get just an experiment. I should getacouple females just to make a point. I expect about waist high. There about a week old now. Ill keep you updated.


----------



## Oldbay (Jul 29, 2020)

Looking good, I may be in the state as you (burbs north of the city) based on legal in Jan, dispensaries charging so much because if taxes and not supplying the quality that I’ve had out west. Med patient so a 5 plant limit which works for us as we only grow for us and ours.


----------



## longtimegrower (Jul 31, 2020)

Oldbay said:


> Looking good, I may be in the state as you (burbs north of the city) based on legal in Jan, dispensaries charging so much because if taxes and not supplying the quality that I’ve had out west. Med patient so a 5 plant limit which works for us as we only grow for us and ours.


Most likely. I cant grow at home. Vbut ijust love growing. Big sweet buds when the weather starts getting cool.  What are yougrowing. Ive got hashberry. Ganesh chil-om safari mix. An orange punch. A skunk.  Good tohere from you.


----------



## pute (Jul 31, 2020)

Nice healthy looking outdoor plants.  Well hidden.....


----------



## longtimegrower (Jul 31, 2020)

putembk said:


> Nice healthy looking outdoor plants.  Well hidden.....


Yes they are. Even if someone comes that way the weeds are so big and its so thick. Its much easier to go around. A doehad her fawn real close. I would get right to the plants and she would get up and move off. I new soon as i see her theres not anyone out there. Now the fawns big enough to move around with her im sure. . ive got to check one more time make sure ididnt miss a male. Im looking forward to the big buds. Thanks.


----------



## longtimegrower (Aug 6, 2020)

Starting to bud.


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 6, 2020)

Its a jungle out there.


----------



## longtimegrower (Aug 6, 2020)

The begger lice covered me. And my deer sleeps rifht in the patch. Two times i jumped her. At least they grew. I hope to get something.


----------



## Oldbay (Aug 6, 2020)

Major props to you outdoor growers, so many more things to deal with


----------



## longtimegrower (Aug 6, 2020)

Oldbay said:


> Major props to you outdoor growers, so many more things to deal with


I dont have a car. I rode two trains and a bus for an hour and a half. A packed plants in plastic totes.  in my backpack.  I used a military shovel. Ihope i pull it off i had to make 4 trips


----------



## Oldbay (Aug 6, 2020)

Damn man, nobody can knock your dedication, love it


----------



## longtimegrower (Aug 6, 2020)

Oldbay said:


> Damn man, nobody can knock your dedication, love it


Ive still got to get it out. I dont smoke any more. Havent in years because i have bad panic attacks. But i like to grow it so ill just give it to some friends


----------



## Oldbay (Aug 7, 2020)

Not sure if you are looking to smoke more in the future but my daughter also get’s anxiety and panic attacks. Mixed bowls of high CBD (she likes AC/DC) and more mellow indicas (I just pulled some 11 week Bubba kush) seems to help her quite a bit and not trigger her. I like very upbeat sativas and she can’t touch them with a 10 foot pole


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 7, 2020)

Yep,,i know ppl that can only smoke Indica's.


----------



## longtimegrower (Aug 7, 2020)

Oldbay said:


> Not sure if you are looking to smoke more in the future but my daughter also get’s anxiety and panic attacks. Mixed bowls of high CBD (she likes AC/DC) and more mellow indicas (I just pulled some 11 week Bubba kush) seems to help her quite a bit and not trigger her. I like very upbeat sativas and she can’t touch them with a 10 foot pole.


  yea. Ive been getting seeds from a company that lists there low anxiety strains. Might give them a try. Ive got some hadhberry going. People say it reminds them of the old columbian gold from the 70s. Ive come a long way with controlling it anyway. Thanks


----------



## Oldbay (Aug 7, 2020)

None of my buisness and I certainly won’t tell anyone how to live their life, but I would it recommend Colombian gold. Opposite end of the spectrum. I would lean more towards anything closer to a squat hashplant. Bubba or williams wonder type of stuff. Bonus that outdoors it will finish earlier


----------



## longtimegrower (Aug 7, 2020)

Oldbay said:


> None of my buisness and I certainly won’t tell anyone how to live their life, but I would it recommend Colombian gold. Opposite end of the spectrum. I would lean more towards anything closer to a squat hashplant. Bubba or williams wonder type of stuff. Bonus that outdoors it will finish earlier


I know just saying. .  i would have to try a little and see. Here it is if you wanna check it out Hashberry - Mandala Seeds


----------



## longtimegrower (Aug 9, 2020)

These














 arent great but it beats nothing.


----------



## longtimegrower (Sep 24, 2020)

Hey guys. I planted these in great soil. All I did was break the ground. I fed them one time. Big buds no mold. No pests.


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 25, 2020)

Wow,,nice buds bro.
By the way,,your more then Welcome here anytime my friend. We don't care if your on the other private site. Lots of ppl have Private sites. No big deal.


----------



## longtimegrower (Sep 25, 2020)

WeedHopper said:


> Wow,,nice buds bro.
> By the way,,your more then Welcome here anytime my friend. We don't care if your on the other private site. Lots of ppl have Private sites. No big deal.


Thanks bud. I just enjoy growing. I dont have a car and I can't grow at home. I took two trains and a bus an hour and a half to grow this. I put plants in my backpack in plastic containers and took them on the bus. I made 4 trips to get then there. I'll give a lot away. I have bad panic attacks ive learned to controll. I haven't smoked in several years but I'm going to see if it helps my anxiety Here's a couple pictures of hashberry drying. I love thisstrain.


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 25, 2020)

Man brother those buds look very dense and sweet,,,Awesome grow my friend. That's a lot of work to travel like you do to your Gorilla grow.


----------



## longtimegrower (Sep 25, 2020)

WeedHopper said:


> Man brother those buds look very dense and sweet,,,Awesome grow my friend. That's a lot of work to travel like you do to your Gorilla grow.


Thanks guy. It was a long travel but it made it easy to stay away for the last six weeks while it budded. Now to get it all out. Here's a few samples.


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 25, 2020)

Sweet.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 26, 2020)

Nice Job
I too could not smoke at 1st due to being so paranoid , I weened my way into it and it went away 
I lean towards indica herb now, Sativa still gets me if I hit it too much.


----------



## Cannagrammy (Sep 26, 2020)

@longtimegrower , those buds are really nice!   Way to go, I gotta say, you are one determined person, there's no way I would've done all that and then not be able to watch them grow would kill me. 

Great job!


----------



## longtimegrower (Oct 11, 2020)

Hey guys 


Cannagrammy said:


> @longtimegrower , those buds are really nice!   Way to go, I gotta say, you are one determined person, there's no way I would've done all that and then not be able to watch them grow would kill me.
> 
> Great job!


Yea I know but you got to do that you have too.  I'm posting some bud picks. Thanks for the comment.


----------



## longtimegrower (Oct 11, 2020)

Hey guys here's what a brought back today.  And a few bud picks after a striped the leaves before I cut it down. I've got tomake another trip this was great dirt. I only fed them one time.


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 11, 2020)

Damn Bro,,thats a nice harvest. Great job.


----------



## longtimegrower (Oct 11, 2020)

p]]p))


WeedHopper said:


> Damn Bro,,thats a nice harvest. Great job.


Yea I sure went to a lot of trouble to grow it. Thanks guys. Sorry I didn't have more updates. II wasnt going very often. I just let it do its thing.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 11, 2020)

I take it this was a Guerrilla Grow, did you have to anything but plant it
Not Bad at all, Looks like decent smoke, do a smoke report as a follow up if you smoke it


----------



## longtimegrower (Oct 11, 2020)

This was me first grow in a few years. I packed  in plants that were about 24 days old to the spot I found. I had already put out a few plants and on the way out I found this spot. So I brought some more and put out in this new spot. For some weird chance I lost all the plants in the first spot to  different things. The last one and only one I thought was going to bud was killed by a deer rubbing his horns. The new spot was later but I just dug a hole just big enough for the roots to go in.  I didn't even break up the ground. I was just like I'll try it and see.  I fed them one time that was it. The only time I watered them was the planting. It was ganesh hashberry and one free white widow.  Soon as it is dry good I'll do a smoke report.
   I dont know if you heard me say but I had to take 2 trains and a bus 13 .5 miles just to grow this. I took everything in a backpack. And I brought it home in a backpack. It can be done. It's not easy but I love growing this much. Thanks guy.
UOTE="RosterTheCog, post: 1101907, member: 60661"]
I take it this was a Guerrilla Grow, did you have to anything but plant it
Not Bad at all, Looks like decent smoke, do a smoke report as a follow up if you smoke it
[/QUOTE]


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 12, 2020)

How did you pack all that and take trains and buses with the smell. Who did you set by.


----------



## longtimegrower (Oct 16, 2020)

WeedHopper said:


> How did you pack all that and take trains and buses with the smell. Who did you set by.


I put the wet buds in zip lock bags the put it in a scented trash bag. Icould smell it some but weed is legal here and the streetweed is so strong its smell. People just didn't seem to notice green weed smell. I had all i could stuff in my backpack. It was risky but I made it. When I got tothe platform to change train there were 7 cops looking for people getting off the train. Not getting on. .   God was with me. It's curing. 
      I don't smoke much but I thought I would try it just to see.  Imgoing to let it cure a while
 The smell is a little pine and sweet. The buzz starts out slow  but after a few minutes your stoned hard that lasts about 2 hours. Zero paranoia. Or anxiety. Makes me laugh a lot. I do notice it takes me a long  time to get anywhere. My buddie the pizza guy said people keep asking him what took you so long. I'd give it a 7.5 on the high 6 on taste and 8 on look. Thanks guys. Sorry ididnt have more updates. I updated overtly time I went.


----------



## longtimegrower (Oct 16, 2020)

longtimegrower said:


> I put the wet buds in zip lock bags the put it in a scented trash bag. Icould smell it some but weed is legal here and the streetweed is so strong its smell. People just didn't seem to notice green weed smell. I had all i could stuff in my backpack. It was risky but I made it. When I got tothe platform to change train there were 7 cops looking for people getting off the train. Not getting on. .   God was with me. It's curing.
> I don't smoke much but I thought I would try it just to see.  Imgoing to let it cure a while
> The smell is a little pine and sweet. The buzz starts out slow  but after a few minutes your stoned hard that lasts about 2 hours. Zero paranoia. Or anxiety. Makes me laugh a lot. I do notice it takes me a long  time to get anywhere. My buddie the pizza guy said people keep asking him what took you so long. I'd give it a 7.5 on the high 6 on taste and 8 on look. Thanks guys. Sorry ididnt have more updates. I updated overtly time I went.


----------



## pute (Oct 16, 2020)

Great job and interesting read.


----------



## longtimegrower (Oct 16, 2020)

putembk said:


> Great job and interesting read.


Thanks it wasn't easy but it sure was fun to see those sticky stinky buds big as a coke can.


----------



## pute (Oct 16, 2020)

I can smell it from here.  Be well.


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 17, 2020)

Thats some nice green weed. Looks great. I'll be right over.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 17, 2020)

Nice Haul indeed
*Hey look Im a Bud too*


----------



## longtimegrower (Oct 20, 2020)

Hey guys here a picture of two trips two hatches i have Jared up. One more drying and that's it for the year. My first grow in several years. I didn't dig big holes. I didn't water. And I only fed them one time so I'm really happy with how it turned out. It's looks great. Wife let a?couple people try it And they said they messed up and smoked at work and they had a really hard time. People new they were high. I have a couple more pictures. I'll be back with one more post heard y


----------



## longtimegrower (Nov 8, 2020)

This is what i ended up with minus 3 jars i gave to friends. I tried the hashberry.  Two hits it two much for me. My friend said its two strong to smoke at work. Zero cotton mouth.  Its really calming. Happy weed. This will end my year. Ive enjoyed it. Ill watch but thats it for my season.  Ill see you next year.  This was from the last spot i had.  Happy growing.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 8, 2020)

Nice, One and Done for the season.


----------



## longtimegrower (Nov 9, 2020)

I had 2 locations 15 miles apart and no male plants. Both places did the same thing . one or 2 seeds per cola. If it was a plant that threw male  flowers you would think the one bud closest would have a lot of seeds. Im wondering if Illinois still has some left over wild hemp throughout the area and a little pollen is everywhere. Has anyone else noticed this. Ive never had this before. I either had zero seeds or. A lot of seeds. If anyone in my area would like to weigh in that would be great.


----------



## bigsur51 (Nov 9, 2020)

Enjoy that harvest ltg!.....nothing like smoking one's own herbs

outdoor weed , I can count on one hand how many outdoor crops did NOT have a few seeds....

its a mystery to me.....I’ve researched pollen drift and that ain’t it....we have grown outdoors here in Colorado for about 11 years and always get seeds , whether we wanted them or not

this seasons crop was seeded but we wanted it that way...some good flavors...ecsd x ogers , snow leopard , c99 and a few others

all the best!


----------

